# dashboard digital gauge fuel level



## BARBARASTARK (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello

Any experiences with Nissan faulty gasoline gauges?

If all the little slats are full to the top rime of the circle and it seems frozen-- think there is an error.

Suppose I will know if I run out of gas. ( Note HB)

Will not know if the empty fuel icon works till it is too late. 

Anyway does Nissan have any campaigns on this-- it is a digital gauge BTW & not a dial !!!

Help


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

The fuel gauge sending unit located inside the fuel tank might be stuck or the send meter might have become worn out. The fuel gauge sending unit might need replacement.


----------



## akramly (Sep 20, 2020)

You should check the indicator on the outside with the multimeter


----------

